# no tienes permiso para entrar en esta página



## tigger_uhuhu

Me ha sucedido otra vez... ¿qué pasa? alguien me puede decir... es que no entiendo... es con algunos posts solamente, ahora me sucedió al querer ver uno al que estaba inscrito (¿cual fue la primera novela que leísteis?) Es más ahora que busqué el título del hilo no logro encontrarlo...  ha desaparecido misteriosamente  

*tigger_uhuhu*, no tienes permiso para entrar en esta página. Esto puede deberse a alguna de estas razones:

No tienes los suficientes permisos para ver esta página, esto puede suceder si intentas editar el post de alguien más o entrar a las opciones administrativas.
Si estás intentando poner un post el administrador puede haber desactivado tu cuenta.
Si te acabas de registrar tu cuenta puede no estar activada todavía.


----------



## steffiegomez

Me acaba de pasar lo mismo...¿hice o dije algo malo? no entiendo.


----------



## Jana337

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Me ha sucedido otra vez... ¿qué pasa? alguien me puede decir... es que no entiendo... es con algunos posts solamente, ahora me sucedió al querer ver uno al que estaba inscrito (¿cual fue la primera novela que leísteis?) Es más ahora que busqué el título del hilo no logro encontrarlo...  ha desaparecido misteriosamente
> 
> *tigger_uhuhu*, no tienes permiso para entrar en esta página. Esto puede deberse a alguna de estas razones:
> No tienes los suficientes permisos para ver esta página, esto puede suceder si intentas editar el post de alguien más o entrar a las opciones administrativas.
> Si estás intentando poner un post el administrador puede haber desactivado tu cuenta.
> Si te acabas de registrar tu cuenta puede no estar activada todavía.


Please post the link that took you to that page, we will check it. 

Jana


----------



## steffiegomez

Reply to post '¿Recordais la primera novela que leisteis?

Here Jana,thanks a million


----------



## steffiegomez

and this appears 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=800035#post800035


----------



## cuchuflete

That thread has been deleted.  It requested, and received, nothing more than a list of book titles.  The Culture Discussion forum does not allow threads that are going to result in lists of favorites, firsts, most hated, or any other kind of list.


----------



## steffiegomez

Ok . Never happened to me before, thank you for the information.


----------



## cuchuflete

Steffiegomez,
Happy to be of service.  You have done nothing wrong, and should have no trouble accessing any other threads or forums.

Tigger:  *tigger_uhuhu*, no tienes permiso para entrar en *esta página*.  y solamente en está página, que ya no existe.

Os ruego perdón por las molestias.


----------



## steffiegomez

Ninguna molestia, lo que voy a hacer es leer nuevamente las reglas para no incurrir en ninguna falta Las leí hace mucho y las he olvidado. Ciao & thanks again.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Ohhh, Cuchu!
So many thanks...
That's it... 
But, why I can't see the "deleted notification"?
Well, it doesn't matter 
Thank you again


----------



## elroy

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Ohhh, Cuchu!
> So many thanks...
> That's it...
> But, why I can't see the "deleted notification"?
> Well, it doesn't matter
> Thank you again


 
Some threads are removed from public view without any visible deletion notifications.  The decision regarding whether to leave a notification or not is made by moderators and is based on many factors.

If you are ever in doubt as to where a thread that you can't find is, please feel free to contact a moderator.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Thank you, Elroy.
 You are so kind, as always


----------

